# pixel-verlauf



## flip (7. April 2002)

serven.
ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem "pixelstyle" und bin auf was gestoßen, von dem ich noch nicht ganz weiß,wie es geht:





ich meine den verlauf auf der straße, von einem dunklen zu einem hellen grau.
ist das per hand gemacht? oder weiß einer wie man das machen könnte ohne das pixel für pixel zu basteln. ich hab auch schon einiges mit brushes versucht, das wird aber auch nicht wirklich gleichmäßig.
hier noch ein anderes beispiel:

hier 

hier ist es der obere teil des himmels. so eine art verlauf wollte ich auch hinbekommen.
bin für jede anregung dankbar.
flip


----------



## Maniacy (7. April 2002)

Meinst du sowas in der Richtung?

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## wo0zy (7. April 2002)

wenn du genau sowas machen willst, dann musste das schon pixel für pixel malen!!

is ja schließlich pixel-style


----------



## flip (9. April 2002)

danke für die antworten.
@Maniacy
nicht ganz, aber danke.
ich hab mir jetzt einfach ne brush gebastel. sieht zwar nicht ganz so aus aber fast.
weil alles per hand machen wäre zu nervenaufreibend*g*
flip


----------

